# Progress 5" Old Work



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have only used Halo and never had a problem


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Which clip you did use ? 
Iirc.. There were 2 different clip provied in old work cans.. 

But i have not use the progress cans for a while .. I useally use Halo or Juno that the two most common cans i dealt with it and have very little problem but not veery often..


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

I thought all progress cans had the slide bar

I use lightolier 90% of the time, the trims on any other brand look cheap to me


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Jack Legg..

Not all will have slide bar on it all it dependingon what style can you use ..


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Halo or Juno here, never an issue..in fact on Halo cans sometimes the clip is so strong it takes a few light hammer taps on the end of the screwdriver to seat them....

Aren't progress brand cans the cheap ones from the blue box store? Kinda like the "Commercial Electric" garbage from Big Orange? 

On old work cans, stick with Halo or Juno (I haven't tried lightolier personally but others I know say they are ok..) 

On new work for someone who is cheap CE will work ok but I still hate them. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mapmd said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

What the hell stops the can from being pushed up. There is no rim at the bottom to prevent that. I cannot see how those can work*


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Compare the one above to this


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What the hell stops the can from being pushed up. There is no rim at the bottom to prevent that. I cannot see how those can work



Those come with 3 little black friction clips that go on the bottom to "try" and keep the can from going into the space above. POS!


----------



## Kyrton (Feb 2, 2016)

I have switched to using elite cans- they are similar to halos. I stopped using progress 5" years ago because of the countless issues with the black clips.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Elite, juno or halo and your set.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Won't be buying any of those now that I've seen that. Are all of their can sizes like that?


----------

